
Flint threatens to take away 8K families' homes for failure to pay water bills - rmason
https://boingboing.net/2017/05/05/snyder-and-me.html
======
rmason
I couldn't squeeze it in the headline but this is poisoned water. Water you
can't drink, use for cooking or cleaning or use to bathe. It has extremely
high levels of lead.

[http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/04/us/flint-water-crisis-fast-
fac...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/04/us/flint-water-crisis-fast-facts/)

It's like a runaway train of bad behavior by both the community and the
state's leaders.

